# Restoring Classic 1971 Travel Queen (Ford)



## Happy (Aug 8, 2004)

I am new to this RV stuff, I am restoring this 1971 Travel Queen Coach 18'. I have been looking all over the innernet with out any luck in finding a manufacture of this unit or any info on replacment partd for Travel Queen, Any info would be good, I know that it was built in California. Things like light covers that people have painted over? all bath room stuff I want to replace, some of the windows need TLC and it also needs a new enterance door,  Please any one that has owned or worked on a Travel Queen, Or anyone that has restored an RV I would really like to talk to you.
Also any info on RV grave yards in Florida.
Thanks Bob, you can also email me at detailer0007@aol.com


----------



## Ryegal (Dec 28, 2004)

Restoring Classic 1971 Travel Queen (Ford)

I have a 1975 barth 21 ft. motorhome and I want to restore it and they no longer make a barth any help will be appreciated. This is my first day in here. Ryegal


----------



## Poppa (Dec 30, 2004)

Restoring Classic 1971 Travel Queen (Ford)

Her we go with restoring these old fossils again, :laugh: , I have a 1979 Foretravel, and have found that most parts needed to restore Nellie Belle or no longer made. The good part is that most items needed are available in a somewhat newer version, such as light fixrures. They have a nice assortment out on the market. The newer water pumps for house water made by Sure-flo are a lot more dependable and have internal pressure regulators.

The engine and drive train parts are not computer controlled which gives us a better chance of fixing everything in our back yard.

West Marine has a lot of 12 volt lighting that looks real good and the same with campingworld.

Don't know it this helped or not.


----------



## pathfinderxlt (Jan 20, 2005)

Restoring Classic 1971 Travel Queen (Ford)

Hello Happy, http://www.fmca.com/chapters/spotlight/2003/0503_alc_tqs.asp  Read down about halfway on the page maybe they can help you with some information. Rich B.


----------



## pathfinderxlt (Jan 20, 2005)

Restoring Classic 1971 Travel Queen (Ford)

http://www.all-rite.com/ This place may also help Gary B posted it in another tread. I ordered a 5 sided sky light from them yesterday. I think they can make windows to any size??? and entry doors too.


----------

